# Controller recommendations



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

I of course have to say Soliton, either 1 or Junior depending on what performance you want. 

However, you REALLY don't give enough information. What car are you converting? What performance do you want? What kind of LiFePO4-cells will you be using? Will you keep your gear box or not? Etc etc etc.

Depending on what performance you want maybe you'll be more than satisfied with a Curtis 1231C?


----------



## Gibby (Dec 2, 2010)

I am keeping the gear box and am considering HI Power batteries.
The Soliton controller does look like a good choice.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2011)

Go with the Soliton1 and Don't use Hi-Power Cells. Get TS or CALB instead. Hi-Power are not what you want. Trust those who have been there done that. 

Pete


----------



## Gibby (Dec 2, 2010)

I havn't done much research on the different LiFePo4 battery mnfgr's, but thanks for the tip. Seems most on this forum using LiFePo4 are using Thunder Sky. Whats wrong with Hi Pwr?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2011)

Lesser quality but more than that lesser quality control. It may be better at this point but for the difference in price it is not worth the chance. TC or CALB are your best bet. Price is not much different either. I have some of the older Hi-Power Cells. They work but quality was just not there compared to the TS or CALB. 

Pete 

I got mine at a whopping good deal so got them. I have a set in my MG right now. So far all is well. Still doing some fine tuning on balancing them properly since many were so out of balance. So I had no choice but to even them out. Finding capacity is tougher. New ones I wound not worry about because they come from the factory pretty much ready to go. Charge them up and go.


----------

